# My Drone Video - Walk Around Lake



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm trying to learn Adobe Premiere Elements (photo and video editing) and put together the following video.

This is part of my attempt at blogging our RV stuff. No ads or anything like that, just for fun. Of course you can like or subscribe to see future stuff. I have a lot of ideas...getting time to do them all is the hard part.

Click here to jump to video on YouTube.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Great video. What is the location?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------

